
Second largest mobile operator in Nepal has run out of fuel - beilabs
http://thehimalayantimes.com/business/fuel-shortage-hits-ncells-services/
======
nitinics
I saw this coming. Nepal has such good natural resources to generate enough
electricity for itself and export to its neighbors, yet political deadlocks
and bureaucratic hurdles are ruining the potential.
[http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/755108/energy-starved-nepal-
los...](http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/755108/energy-starved-nepal-loses-
norwegian-power-plant-project)

